# الزوجة المثالية



## +KiMO+ (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*

*



* كل سيدة ترغب أن تكون زوجة مثالية فى عين زوجها ولكي يحدث ذلك الأمر لا يتطلب منك سوى إتباع بعض النصائح البسيطة*
​* 


1- النظافة   الشخصية ونظافة المنزل أحد أهم النقاط التي لا تدركها النساء ولكن يدققوا   فيها الرجال اهتمي بالنظافة الشخصية لك ولمنزلك فأجعلى منزلك كالقصر ليس من   حيث المغالاة في الأثاث باهظ الثمن ولكن بترتيبك له بشكل جميل ومنسق بحيث   يكون دائما نظيف ومرتب، واهتمي بملابسه من حيث ترتيبها ونظافتها لأن ذلك   يشعره أنكم تهتمي به كثيرا .




​2- أجعلى   الكون يتعلق به أجعليه محور اهتمامك الأول في كل شيء لأن الرجل يحب أن يكون   رقم 1 في حياة حبيبته وهذا ما يظهر جليا عندما تلد المرأة مولودها الأول   فنجد اهتمامها يتحول إلى طفلها وهنا يغضب الزوج أو يشعر أن زوجته لم تعد   تحبه كما كانت لأنها أصبحت تهمله.


​3- لا تعتمدي   على نظرية الشك الدائم ولا تجعلى الشك رقم واحد في حياتك معه لأن الشك هو   الطريق السريع لهروب زوجك منك ومبرر يستند إليه في نزواته، ولكن إذا كانت   ثقتك به كبيرة سيدفعه ذلك يحافظ عليك حتي في غيابك وحتي إذا اتحيت له   الفرصة لخيانتك، كما أن ثقتك به هو أساس ثقتك في نفسك.



4- تعلمي أن تكوني مثل أمه أقرب إليه من نفسه يلجأ إليك.كلما   كان هناك شيء يضايقه أو يشغل باله فالرجل يحب المرأة التي تشبه أمه ليس  من  الشكل ولكن في الطباع والأفعال فكوني المكان الذي يجب أن يلجأ ليه  عندما  يواجه مشكلة ما أو يوجد شيء يشغل حياته.




5- أقصر طريق إلى قلب زوجك معدته هذه المقولة صحيحة عند كثير من الرجال لأن معظم الرجال يحبوا الطعام البيتي احرصي على إجادة فن الطهي



6- لا تتقمصي   له دور المدرسة كأنك تقولي له أفعل كذا ولا تفعل كذا، اتركيه ليكون هو   القائد وصاحب القرار الأول والأخير في معظم الموضوعات ولا تفرضي عليه رأي   أو قرار هو غير مقتنع به 100% لأنه يشعر بذلك أنك تضعيه أمام الأمر الواقع   وما عليه إلا أن يرضخ ويقبل قرارك.



7- حبك   لعائلته هو جزء أساسي من حبك له تقربي إليهم مثل عائلتك تماما خاصة أسرته   الصغيرة أبيه وأمه وإخواته لأنهم بالفعل أصبحوا جزء من عائلتك، كما أن حبك   لهم يعكس حبك له وهذا ما يشعر به ويزيد من مقدار حبك لديه لأنه إذا حدث   مشادة أو كراهية بينك وبين عائلته سيكون دائم التوتر وفي اختيار صعب لذلك   لما لا تجعليه مطمئن وتبتلعي أي شيء قد يصدر من أي فرد من عائلة ويغضبك.



8- أبعديه قدر   الإمكان عن صغائر الأمور والمشاكل البسيطة التي قد تتعرضي لها خلال اليوم   فلا تكوني موضع شكوي دائم له حتي لا يمل منك لأن الرجل يحب المرأة المرحة   وليست النكدية.




9- لا تنسي   زينتك في المنزل فهو أهم شخص يستحق أن تتزيني له أكثر من مديرك ومن أقربائك   وزملائك كوني في أبهي صورك وكأنك مستعدة للخروج إلى مكان أنيق وار تدي له   الألوان التي يحبها اهتمي بعمل التسريحة التي يفضلها على أن تكوني متنوعة   في شكلك، ولا تثبتي على مظهر واحد لأن [النيولوك] يجعله يشعر أنه متزوج   أكثر من واحدة وليست واحدة فقط.




10- تحلي بالهدوء واستخدمي حاستك السادسة لتعرفي ماذا يريد أن يقول أو يفعل قبل أن ينطقها بلسانه لأن الرجل يحب المرأة التي تفهمه.*


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

ميرسى كيمو للنصايح الجميله دى
 يارب اجعل بيوتنا مليانه سلام ومحبه 
موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً يا ماريا للرد الجميل , نورتي الموضوع


----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع مهم .. تسلم ايدك يا كيمو 

لكن من كتر النصايح اللى بتتقال للزوجة و الكلام فى الموضوع ده حسسونى ان الزوج دا تمثال من زجاج خايفيين عليه يتكسر وعلى الزوجة انها تتعامل بحررص شديد 
مع انه المفروض الزوجة هى الكائن الارق والاضعف والمفروض هو اللى يراعى شعورها ويعاملها برقة وحنان لانها عاطفية ومشاعرها رقيقة واساسا بيكون عليها كم ضغووط رهيبة من بيت واولاد ومذاكرتهم وشغلها  ...

تزينى واهتمى بالنظافة ومتزعجيهوش وخليكى طويلة البال متتعصبيش ابعدية عن دوشة الاولاد ههههههههه ايه دا كله اومال هو هيعمل ايه  الراجل  بيروح الشغل ويجيب فلوس وبس خلاص؟؟
يا أيها الرجال ارحموا من فى الارض يرحمكم من فى السماء


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> موضوع مهم .. تسلم ايدك يا كيمو
> 
> لكن من كتر النصايح اللى بتتقال للزوجة و الكلام فى الموضوع ده حسسونى ان الزوج دا تمثال من زجاج خايفيين عليه يتكسر وعلى الزوجة انها تتعامل بحررص شديد
> مع انه المفروض الزوجة هى الكائن الارق والاضعف والمفروض هو اللى يراعى شعورها ويعاملها برقة وحنان لانها عاطفية ومشاعرها رقيقة واساسا بيكون عليها كم ضغووط رهيبة من بيت واولاد ومذاكرتهم وشغلها  ...
> ...



يا نهار اسود يا نيفو .. ده انتي شَيلة بلاوة جوة قلبك من نحيت الرجال

بس الحق يتقال ... الزوجاتهيمالحاجة الي بتخلي الزوج سعيد في كل الدنيا المقرفة ديه

ربنا يخليكم ليهم .. نورتي الموضوع


----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> يا نهار اسود يا نيفو .. ده انتي شَيلة بلاوة جوة قلبك من نحيت الرجال
> 
> بس الحق يتقال ... الزوجاتهيمالحاجة الي بتخلي الزوج سعيد في كل الدنيا المقرفة ديه
> 
> ربنا يخليكم ليهم .. نورتي الموضوع





هههههههههههههه مش اوى  بس ساعات بقرأ مقالات مستفزة اوى

ويرجعوا فى الاخر يقولوا الستات مدلعين :thnk0001: فين الدلع ده


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*فعلاً انتو مش مدلعين خالص :new6:* ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 نوفمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> موضوع مهم .. تسلم ايدك يا كيمو
> 
> لكن من كتر النصايح اللى بتتقال للزوجة و الكلام فى الموضوع ده حسسونى ان الزوج دا تمثال من زجاج خايفيين عليه يتكسر وعلى الزوجة انها تتعامل بحررص شديد
> مع انه المفروض الزوجة هى الكائن الارق والاضعف والمفروض هو اللى يراعى شعورها ويعاملها برقة وحنان لانها عاطفية ومشاعرها رقيقة واساسا بيكون عليها كم ضغووط رهيبة من بيت واولاد ومذاكرتهم وشغلها  ...
> ...



أيوا. كدا هو ده الكلام .. رجاله. آخر زمن. هههه 
شكرا. كيمو على الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع مهم جدا شكراااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أيوا. كدا هو ده الكلام .. رجاله. آخر زمن. هههه
> شكرا. كيمو على الموضوع



انتي كمان ؟!؟ ههههههه نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا شكراااااا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




شكراً لمرور حضرتك الجميل


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*الحياة الزوجية المثالية* ​


----------

